# comblement



## Gepo

¿Les parece que *saturación* puede ser una buena manera de traducir *comblement*? Un autor dice:
_l'instauration du sujet comporte une perte du cotê de la vie et son *comblement *sous les aspects des objets libidinaux._​Mi versión:
_la instauración del sujeto implica una pérdida del lado de la vida, y su *saturación* bajo la forma de los objetos libidinales._​Gracias


----------



## idithun

Bonjour
Je crois que, dans ce contexte là, on dirait : _colmamiento_.


----------



## Dentellière

Gepo said:


> ¿Les parece que *saturación* puede ser una buena manera de traducir *comblement*? Un autor dice:
> _l'instauration du sujet comporte une perte du cotê de la vie et son *comblement *sous les aspects des objets libidinaux._​Mi versión:
> _la instauración del sujeto implica una pérdida del lado de la vida, y su *saturación* bajo la forma de los objetos libidinales._​Gracias


 

Hola, 

Todos los sustantivos que se puedan formar con el verbo "_colmar"_ y sus sinónimos suenan espantosos...o no existen. Es posible que haya que "diseñarla" de otra manera. 
La frase original no se entiende muy bien. Creo que haría falta un poco más de contexto. 
En todo caso, "saturamiento" es el que mejor suena.

Buenas noches


----------



## floresta

Creo que saturación es la palabra que va mejor, porque sino debería ser : relleno, colmo, repletud ( si existe la palabra)


----------



## idithun

En français déjà, le mot "comblement" n'est pas d'un usage courant. Il  est souvent employé dans le "jargon psychanalytique".

Vu le contexte de  la phrase (limité il est vrai), j'ai suggéré le mot "_colmamiento_"  qui, s'il n'est pas répertorié dans les dictionnaires usuels, est employé dans ce même contexte en espagnol.

Une phrase trouvée  au hasard sur la toile :
_La función psicoanalítica fundamental consiste en asumir cierta  tolerancia al dolor de existir, aceptar la imposibilidad del pleno  colmamiento del deseo para poder preservar nuestra condición humana.(Réf.)

_Mais ce n'est qu'une suggestion. Les mots "comblement" ou "colmamiento" ont de toute évidence un sens technique spécifique. Je ne ne suis pas assez instruit en la matière pour affirmer que leurs champs d'application respectifs se recouvrent absolument.


----------



## Gepo

Gracias a todos. 
Prefiero evitar _colmamiento_ pues no existe en castellano y hay otros términos que equivalen a _comblement_ (que no es neologismo y cuyo uso excede la jerga psicoanalítica). 
Se me ocurre ahora que tal vez otra opción viable sea el término _*repleción*_, que es "acción y efecto de repletar(se)" - y "repletar" es sinónimo de "colmar".


----------



## Lexinauta

Si bien no existe en el DRAE, la palabra 'colmamiento' está formada según las reglas del idioma, con el sufijo -_miento_, razón por la cual no me parece mal utilizarla. Máxime teniendo en cuenta que en la literatura psicoanálitica se la puede ver usada frecuentemente.



> *-miento.*
> (Del lat. -_mentum_).
> *1.* suf. En los sustantivos verbales, suele significar 'acción y efecto'. Toma las formas -*amiento *e *-imiento*. _Debilitamiento, levantamiento. Atrevimiento, florecimiento_.


 
Y, personalmente, me parece de comprensión más inmediata que 'repleción'.


----------



## Nanon

Si a ver vamos, comblement no es frecuente en francés y tampoco está en todos los diccionarios.



> _Rare_
> *A.−* Action de combler. _Comblement d'une tranchée_ (_Ac._ 1878-1932), Comblement _d'un fossé, d'un puits._ − _GÉOL._ _Comblement d'un estuaire, d'un lac._ _Terrain de comblement._ ,,Terrain formé par des matières qui ont rempli un vide`` (Littré).
> *B.−* _Au fig._ _L'accomplissement d'un vœu ou d'un ordre, le comblement d'un désir ou d'une crainte_ (Ricœur, _Philos. de la volonté,_ 1949, p. 191).
> *Rem.* Le sens fig. est absent des dictionnaires.


No obstante, también está formada según las reglas. Y está en uso.


----------



## Mirelia

Se me acaba de presentar el problema y he imaginado otra solución:

"_beaucoup ne supportent pas l’état de comblement que comporte le bonheur". _Aquí, _comblement_ está muy cerca o hasta coincide con la idea de "completud". Entonces: "Muchos no soportan el estado de completud suscitado por la felicidad."


----------



## Gévy

Hola Mirelia:

Perdona, pero no veo la relación total entre "completud" y comblement. Por lo que creo completud es tan solo el hecho de ser/estar completo. ¿No es así?

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Gepo

Mirelia said:


> Se me acaba de presentar el problema y he imaginado otra solución:
> "_beaucoup ne supportent pas l’état de comblement que comporte le bonheur". _Aquí, _comblement_ está muy cerca o hasta coincide con la idea de "completud". Entonces: "Muchos no soportan el estado de completud suscitado por la felicidad."


Más que "completud", me parece que aquí correspondería *plenitud*.


----------



## Mirelia

Gévy said:


> Hola Mirelia:
> 
> Perdona, pero no veo la relación total entre "completud" y comblement. Por lo que creo completud es tan solo el hecho de ser/estar completo. ¿No es así?
> 
> Bisous,
> Gévy




Gracias por tu sugerencia, Gévy. De todos modos, te aclaro que desde el punto de vista psicoanalítico, ámbito al que pertenece a todas luces la frase de la consulta inicial, ese total 'colmamiento' implica por sí solo la impresión imaginaria de "completud" por parte del sujeto al que se refiere. Aquí, 'colmamiento', 'completud', 'plenitud' son equivalentes, pues la satisfacción puntual por parte de los objetos libidinales 'distrae' al sujeto de su verdadera condición: la de ser incompleto por estructura. Por eso "saturación" sería inadecuada. Y ya se ha visto que 'colmamiento' no parece un término grato de leer.



Gepo said:


> Más que "completud", me parece que aquí correspondería *plenitud*.




Hola, Gepo, gracias por tu contribución. Mi respuesta a ella está, de hecho, en la que acabo de darle al post de Gévy. Saludos.


----------



## noroeme

*Esto es lo que dice el cnrtl:
[...]
B.−*_Au fig.L'accomplissement d'un vœu ou d'un ordre, le comblement d'un désir ou d'une crainte_ (Ricœur, _Philos. de la volonté,_1949, p. 191).
*Rem.* Le sens fig. est absent des dictionnaires.


----------



## totor

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Me pregunto si será posible traducirlo por 'satisfacción' (que pareciera ser la traducción correcta en el ejemplo dado por Nanon de la frase de Ricœur que figura en el CNRTL).

Hablando de la identificación del espectador (o el lector) con lo visto (o lo leído), mi texto* dice:

Tout récit classique inaugure la captation de son spectateur en creusant un écart initial entre un sujet désirant et son objet de désir. […] La situation d’équilibre initiale se marque vite d’une faille, d’un écart que le récit n’aura de cesse d’avoir comblé, au terme d’une série d’empêchements […], mais dont la fonction narrative est de maintenir la menace de cette faille et le désir du spectateur d’en voir enfin la résolution, laquelle marque la fin du récit, le retour à l’état de non-tension, que ce soit par le comblement de l’écart entre le sujet et l’objet du désir ou, au contraire, par le triomphe définitif de la Loi qui interdit à tout jamais ce *comblement*.

La primera aparición del término en mi texto es más concreta y puede traducirse mediante el infinitivo del verbo, pero la segunda, a mi juicio, parece requerirlo.

* Jacques Aumont _et al._, Esthétique du film.


----------



## Athos de Tracia

No creo que satisfacción sea lo más adecuado en tu texto.

Por lo que leo, todo está relacionado con _écart_.
​


> en *creusant un écart *initial entre un sujet désirant et son objet de désir. […].





> d’un *écart* que le récit n’aura de cesse d’avoir* comblé*





> le *comblement de l’écart *entre le sujet et l’objet du désir





> qui interdit à tout jamais ce *comblement*



Y por lo que entiendo, se abre  una brecha  inicial que se irá cerrando o no, por todo lo que se va detallando.


----------



## totor

Athos de Tracia said:


> todo está relacionado con _écart_.


Muy cierto, Athos.
------- message fusionné 
Teniendo en cuenta las sabias palabras de Athos, me decanto por:

[…]  ya sea por colmar la distancia entre el sujeto y el objeto del deseo o, por el contrario, por el triunfo definitivo de la Ley que prohíbe para siempre colmar esa fisura.


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Ya sabes  Totor que no soy traductora y me sabe fatal expresar una duda con una traducción hecha por alguien de tan larga y reconocida trayectoria  como tú pero me ha surgido. 



totor said:


> […]  ya sea* por colmar la distancia *entre el sujeto y el objeto del deseo o, por el contrario, por el triunfo definitivo de la Ley que prohíbe para siempre colmar esa fisura.





totor said:


> que ce soit *par le comblement de l’écart* entre le sujet et l’objet du désir ou, au contraire, par le triomphe définitif de la Loi qui interdit à tout jamais ce comblement.



¿Por colmar la distancia o *al colmarse la distancia?*


----------



## totor

No tengo definido aún la forma definitiva, Athos (me molesta la repetición de 'por'), pero seguro que


Athos de Tracia said:


> al colmarse la distancia


no va a ser, porque la preposición 'par' indica un pasaje a través de algo y está unida a la otra opción posible (le triomphe définitif), por lo cual ambas deben ser similares, mientras que 'al' indica algo más inmediato, que ocurre al mismo tiempo.


----------



## habichuela

Hola a todos,

Siento que _colmar_ no es un verbo que vaya bien con _distancia_. Yo diría más bien _acortar_, _desvanecer_, _desaparecer_ o incluso _levantar_ en el mismo sentido que _levantar un castigo_.

Y para fisura, yo preferiría _cerrar_. Claro, siempre se podrá discutir el mejor método para hacer desaparecer una fisura: acercar los bordes o rellenar el hueco ... Cuestión de enfoques.

Yo lo dejaría así:
"ya sea por levantar la distancia entre el sujeto y el objeto de deseo o, por el contrario, por el triunfo definitivo de la ley que prohíbe para siempre cerrar esa fisura"


----------



## totor

Se agradece el aporte, habichuela.

Como dije antes,


totor said:


> No tengo definido aún la forma definitiva


----------



## Athos de Tracia

totor said:


> No tengo definido aún la forma definitiva, Athos (me molesta la repetición de 'por'), pero seguro que no va a ser, porque la preposición 'par' indica un pasaje a través de algo y está unida a la otra opción posible (le triomphe définitif), por lo cual ambas deben ser similares, mientras que 'al' indica algo más inmediato, que ocurre al mismo tiempo.



Lo que yo entiendo en francés:   ... _par le comblement de l'écart,_  significa *por medio de/gracias a *y no con sentido espacial*.  *

Si hubieras optado por un sustantivo (como en la segunda parte de la frase) no habría ningún problema y yo no hubiera comentado nada. 

Sin embargo, al optar por un verbo, yo entiendo que si utilizas la preposición_ por_, introduces un matiz inexistente en el texto original. _Por colmar la distancia = por el hecho de.
_


----------



## totor

Athos de Tracia said:


> _par le comblement de l'écart,_ significa *por medio de*


Totalmente de acuerdo, Athos, tanto que una de las opciones que suelo utilizar es 'mediante'.

Lamentablemente, cualquiera de esas opciones requiere el uso de un sustantivo, que no parece viable en este caso particular.


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

En (la traducción de) la jerga lacaniana, se utiliza el sustantivo "colmamiento". Así: 1) «Hay siempre un vacío que preservar que no tiene nada que ver con el contenido de la demanda, pues es de su* colmamiento *que "_surge la perturbación en la que se manifiesta la angustia_"» (Michel Sauval - Jacques Lacan - Seminario 10 - La angustia - Sesión del 12 de diciembre 1962 - Huella y significante); 2) «Pero sí importa como manifestación última del deseo, esto es, como punto de *colmamiento *de deseo en donde, no faltando nada, nada puede desearse» (Braunstein, N. [ed.], _La re-flexión de los conceptos de Freud en la obra de Lacan_, p. 79: La re-flexión de los conceptos de Freud en la obra de Lacan).


----------



## totor

La jerga lacaniana sí puede tener algo que ver aquí, León, porque mi autor está hablando de la identificación primaria y secundaria del espectador en el cine.

Tendría que verlo un poco.


----------



## Athos de Tracia

totor said:


> La jerga lacaniana sí puede tener algo que ver aquí, León, porque mi autor está hablando de la identificación primaria y secundaria del espectador en el cine..



Cierto pero también y antes de llegar a la parte que nos ocupa, creo que tu autor insiste (y mucho) en dejar muy claro que se debe diferenciar el concepto cinematográfico del psicoanalítico.

Volviendo a lo que nos ocupa: no me parece adecuado _colmamiento _tal como lo plantea León. Creo que no es lo que expresa tu autor. Porque no podemos olvidar que en primer lugar



> Tout récit classique inaugure la captation de son spectateur *en creusant un écart initial* entre



_Creuser / combler un écart_ en francés son expresiones más bien corrientes. 

¿Y por qué no sencillamente *salvar la distancia?*


----------



## totor

Athos de Tracia said:


> ¿Y por qué no sencillamente *salvar la distancia?*


Porque (y esto va también para habichuela) en este tipo de casos mi intención siempre es mantener el juego con las palabras que hace el autor.


Athos de Tracia said:


> salvar la distancia





habichuela said:


> Y para fisura, yo preferiría _cerrar_


serían buenas opciones si fueran independientes, pero tengan presente el texto en su totalidad:


totor said:


> d’un écart que le récit n’aura de cesse d’avoir comblé […] que ce soit par le comblement de l’écart entre le sujet et l’objet du désir ou, au contraire, par le triomphe définitif de la Loi qui interdit à tout jamais ce comblement


----------



## Athos de Tracia

totor said:


> Porque (y esto va también para habichuela) en este tipo de casos mi intención siempre es mantener el juego con las palabras que hace el autor.



No sé cuál es el "juego" al que te refieres ni en qué consiste. De hecho, tú mismo traduces _écart_ como distancia por un lado y fisura por el otro, lo que deja en el aire tu elección en las frases anteriores. 



totor said:


> .serían buenas opciones si fueran independientes, pero tengan presente el texto en su totalidad:



Si alguien lo ha tenido presente, y mucho, he sido yo, y desde mi primera respuesta. 

De todos modos, volviendo a tu consulta inicial sobre _comblement, _he tenido acceso a la traducción al español de una de las primeras ediciones de este libro y debo confesar que me ha producido un tremendo desasosiego porque solamente cabe pensar que los conocimientos que poseo de mi idioma materno se han reducido a cero. 



> Todo relato clásico inicia la captación de su espectador al ahondar la separación inicial entre sujeto deseante y objeto de deseo. […] La situación de equilibrio inicial muestra rápidamente una falla, un corte que el relato intentará colmar al término de una serie de dificultades […] pero cuya función narrativa es mantener el reto de esta falla y el deseo del espectador de ver finalmente la solución, que determina el fin del relato, la vuelta a un estado de no-tensión, ya sea por la culminación de la ruptura entre el sujeto y el objeto de deseo, o a la inversa, por el triunfo definitivo de la Ley que prohíbe para siempre esta culminación.


(La estética del cine - Editorial Paidos)


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Bueno, claramente "culminación" no es una buena opción. Pero queda claro que la cosa va por ese lado. Athos había propuesto "colmarse la distancia" y yo "[mediante el] colmamiento". No hay gran diferencia, salvo que yo prefiero sacrificar corrección estilístico-literaria en beneficio de la terminología técnica: veo en "comblement" un término duro que difícilmente quepa traducir de otra forma que no sea la literal, por más que no suene tan bonita.


----------



## habichuela

totor, mencionas el juego de palabras del autor, ¿te refieres a la repetición de _combler_, _comblement_ a cada vez, repetición que quisieras conservar en español? o quizás ¿quisieras conservar esa noción que tiene _comblement_ de hacer desaparecer la distancia/fisura proporcionando al mismo tiempo _plenitud_? Nos vamos por ¿la forma/estilo o por el fondo, como dice Leon_izquierdo?.

Querer aliar ambas, es para mí traducción a un nivel superior, semejante al necesario para la traducción de poesía. Suerte en el camino.

Meditando en la poesía, me viene a la memoria un poema donde se habla de vacío y plenitud ... ¿qué tal que dijeras algo como:
"ya sea por colmar el vacío entre el sujeto y el objeto de deseo o, por el contrario, por el triunfo definitivo de la ley que prohíbe para siempre colmar ese vacío".


----------



## totor

Queridos, las revisiones del trabajo aún no están terminadas, así que cuando resuelva el intríngulis les garantizo que les voy a avisar (como hago siempre).

Un saludo cordial para todos, y gracias por sus aportes.


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Leon_Izquierdo said:


> Bueno, claramente "culminación" no es una buena opción. Pero queda claro que la cosa va por ese lado. Athos había propuesto "colmarse la distancia" y yo "[mediante el] colmamiento". No hay gran diferencia, salvo que yo prefiero sacrificar corrección estilístico-literaria en beneficio de la terminología técnica: veo en "comblement" un término duro que difícilmente quepa traducir de otra forma que no sea la literal, por más que no suene tan bonita.



Yo no he propuesto "colmarse la distancia". Hablé en un post de mis dudas en cuanto a un giro -por seguido de infinitivo como traducción de par seguido de sustantivo elegido por totor (ver posts 18 y siguientes).

De hecho, yo no traduciría _combler l'écart_ por "colmar la distancia", ni _comblement _por "colmamiento" y menos por "culminación".

Con todos mis respetos, creo que os estáis complicando la existencia y viendo cosas donde no las hay. Ni jerga lacaniana, ni Cristo que lo fundó.  Porque todo remite a la* brecha inicial que se ha abierto*. Y no creo que se pueda traducir _combler_ y _comblemen_t sin tenerlo en cuenta.

Aquí, creo que _combler_ solamente puede encajar con un significado, el de *llenar. *Ya sé que parece mucho menos elegante que *colmar. *También soy consciente de que se dice mucho esto de "colmar la distancia", el vacío, etc. Pero este verbo tiene una connotación de exceso, de abundancia que no es la idea expresada aquí, o eso creo yo. Y tampoco veo a este _combler_ la connotación de plenitud que apunta habichuela.

Pasemos a _comblement _que, para mí, se utiliza en francés _"à toutes les sauces" _para expresar de todo. Desde el colmamiento lacaniano que aquí no pega, hasta el relleno de todo tipo desde zanjas a arrugas por ejemplo, y pasando por un sinfín de posibilidades entre ellas lo que nos ocupa. Ahora bien, el problema persiste. Encontrar un sustantivo para _comblement_ y que encaje con el verbo elegido para traducir _combler_ no es moco de pavo.

Mi propuesta: *henchir *y* henchimiento*.


----------



## totor

Queridos míos, ahora que estoy casi cerrando la traducción, y como les había prometido y siempre hago, aquí va mi traducción del fragmento (que repito para que lo tengan a mano):



totor said:


> Tout récit classique inaugure la captation de son spectateur en creusant un écart initial entre un sujet désirant et son objet de désir. […] La situation d’équilibre initiale se marque vite d’une faille, d’un écart que le récit n’aura de cesse d’avoir comblé, au terme d’une série d’empêchements […], mais dont la fonction narrative est de maintenir la menace de cette faille et le désir du spectateur d’en voir enfin la résolution, laquelle marque la fin du récit, le retour à l’état de non-tension, que ce soit par le comblement de l’écart entre le sujet et l’objet du désir ou, au contraire, par le triomphe définitif de la Loi qui interdit à tout jamais ce *comblement*.



Todo relato clásico inaugura la captación de su espectador profundizando una brecha inicial entre un sujeto deseante y el objeto de su deseo. […] La situación de equilibrio inicial rápidamente se marca con una fisura, con una brecha que el relato no dejará de llenar, al término de una serie de impedimentos […] pero cuya función narrativa es mantener la amenaza de esa fisura y el deseo del espectador de ver finalmente su resolución, que señala el final del relato, el retorno al estado de no tensión, ya sea llenando la brecha entre el sujeto y el objeto del deseo o, por el contrario, gracias al triunfo definitivo de la Ley que prohíbe para siempre llenar esa fisura.


----------



## Gepo

Qué bien quedó! Respecta perfectamente el sentido, que en el original es claro.


----------



## swift

Chapeau, maestro.


----------



## totor

Me alegra, muchachos, porque ustedes son jueces justos (pero estrictos, y siempre les tengo un poco de miedito ).


----------

